# Most Beautiful Women By Ethnicity



## camorristi

Buona mattina, signore e signori, I don't mean this in a "that broad with the foreign accent that you bring to dinner" way, but some ethnicities have distinctve features..so who really tops the list?


----------



## DocVenture

This reminds me of this:


----------



## VictorRomeo

And this too....

https://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=FCub8r1T5Rs&feature=related

(Saw them in Dublin during the summer - sheer genius)


----------



## beherethen

I like my coffee black and my women yellow.:icon_smile:


----------



## mrkleen

There are beautiful women of every culture and ethnicity - but Western European women - French, Swedish, Dutch, Irish do it for me.


----------



## camorristi

I wish women like this existed in the US


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Other, specify: Scandinavian women. Especially the Swedes, Norwegians and Icelanders have very beautiful features. My wife looks like Grace Kelly.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

BUT, your list isn't by ethnicity, it's by a mix of nationalities and regions, you'vem issed the African and Arabic women. When I was a police officer the six Identity Codes (IC) covered the six main ethnic groups

IC1 = White 
IC2 = Mediterranean (Dark skinned European, also covers non-Arabic middle eastern)
IC3 = Black (Afro-Caribbean)
IC4 = South Asian (Indian, Nepalese, Maldivian, Sri Lankan, Bangladeshi etc.)
IC5 = Oriental (Chinese, Japanese, Korean) 
IC6 = Arabic, Egyptian or Maghreb 
IC0 = Origin unknown


----------



## camorristi

Earl of Ormonde said:


> BUT, your list isn't by ethnicity, it's by a mix of nationalities and regions, you'vem issed the African and Arabic women. When* I was a police office*r the six Identity Codes (IC) covered the six main ethnic groups
> 
> IC1 = White
> IC2 = Mediterranean (Dark skinned European, also covers non-Arabic middle eastern)
> IC3 = Black (Afro-Caribbean)
> IC4 = South Asian (Indian, Nepalese, Maldivian, Sri Lankan, Bangladeshi etc.)
> IC5 = Oriental (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)
> IC6 = Arabic, Egyptian or Maghreb
> IC0 = Origin unknown


That classification is designed for cops, nothing sexy or interesting about it.


----------



## Howard

I like all ethnicities but if I had to choose I would choose black women.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I just prefer women in general. (I check-marked all the poll options on this poll)


----------



## camorristi

beherethen said:


> I like my coffee black and my women yellow.:icon_smile:


Then this picture must be worth 9 words: :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## phyrpowr

"Other, specify": I like em' all. Every time I think "now that's my type", here comes a different knockout. Have to say that Sophia Loren, in the movie _Arabesque, _is still the all time champ.


----------



## camorristi

phyrpowr said:


> "Other, specify": I like em' all. Every time I think "now that's my type", here comes a different knockout. Have to say that Sophia Loren, in the movie _Arabesque, _is still the all time champ.


She kinda looks like Oksana Lada


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Yes, but my point is that those are the six main ethnic groupings.


----------



## Apatheticviews

1. Breathing
2. Not Breathing

I like category number 1.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Other, specify: Scandinavian women. Especially the Swedes, Norwegians and Icelanders have very beautiful features. My wife looks like Grace Kelly.


What? She looks Irish?!


----------



## camorristi

VictorRomeo said:


> What? She looks Irish?!


Grace Kelly is from Pennsylvania :confused2:


----------



## The Style of Brian

Tough call, guys. I'll toe the fence and say there are beautiful women pretty much all over the world. I just call it as it see it. I don't really prefer one type of girl over another.


----------



## Wildblue

Pretty women everywhere. Everybody has their personal preferences.

1. Irish
2. Eastern Europe
3. Australian
4. Nordic


----------



## camorristi

I would always go for the brunette with curly hair, usually Latina, Italian, Spanish...


----------



## Jovan

camorristi said:


> I wish women like this existed in the US


They do. The problem is that you're talking about them on an internet forum instead of looking. 



ZachGranstrom said:


> I just prefer women in general. (I check-marked all the poll options on this poll)


 Seconded.


----------



## JJR512

I've always been happy with American.


----------



## camorristi

JJR512 said:


> I've always been happy with American.


Well, American is not a race, American includes people from all over the world even from countries you never knew existed.


----------



## camorristi

Jovan said:


> They do. The problem is that you're talking about them on an internet forum instead of looking.


I'm sure they do specially on the east coast, but not in this part of the country, over here there's a lot of German and Polish girls who look like this:

I'm currently going out with a Spanish girl but that's only cuz I live on a university campus. By the way, I think the most beautiful girls in the country are found on the East Coast and New England.


----------



## JJR512

camorristi said:


> Well, American is not a race, American includes people from all over the world even from countries you never knew existed.


Forgive me, but I got distracted by your poll question, "Most beautiful women come from:". If you look at the top of the page, the poll question is displayed considerably more prominently than the thread title.

So my answer to your poll question is "America". My answer to the implied question in the thread title is "IC1".


----------



## Jovan

Plenty of attractive Polish and German women.

Personally, the biggest turnoff to me is women who want to look exactly the same as each other. Bleached blonde hair, boob jobs, caked on makeup, and A&F clothing are a dime a dozen now. I wish instead they'd find something that works for _them_ and brings out _their_ unique beauty. I always find that a little more authentic and much more... for lack of a better word... "hot."


----------



## camorristi

Jovan said:


> Plenty of attractive Polish and German women.
> 
> Personally, the biggest turnoff to me is women who want to look exactly the same as each other. Bleached blonde hair, boob jobs, caked on makeup, and A&F clothing are a dime a dozen now. I wish instead they'd find something that works for _them_ and brings out _their_ unique beauty. I always find that a little more authentic and much more... for lack of a better word... "hot."


Plus they should drop the annoying valley gal accent! I was never really into white girls, and by white I don't mean Caucasian I mean the personality type.


----------



## Beresford

camorristi said:


> Well, American is not a race, American includes people from all over the world even from countries you never knew existed.


I respectfully beg to differ.

Kateri Walker

Julia Jones

Tonantzin Carmelo









Irene Bedard

Jana Mashonee

Molly Culver

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Chouan

Earl of Ormonde said:


> BUT, your list isn't by ethnicity, it's by a mix of nationalities and regions, you'vem issed the African and Arabic women. When I was a police officer the six Identity Codes (IC) covered the six main ethnic groups
> 
> IC1 = White
> IC2 = Mediterranean (Dark skinned European, also covers non-Arabic middle eastern)
> IC3 = Black (Afro-Caribbean)
> IC4 = South Asian (Indian, Nepalese, Maldivian, Sri Lankan, Bangladeshi etc.)
> IC5 = Oriental (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)
> IC6 = Arabic, Egyptian or Maghreb
> IC0 = Origin unknown


I quite agree, ethnicity isn't included in "West European: French, German,...English, British, Irish..." for example. French could include northern French, southern French eastern French, Basque, Catalan, North African, West African, sub-saharan African, Indo-Chinese, Madagascan, Melanesian, Micronesian. It isn't an ethnicity.


----------



## ajo

In my twenties I used to have a Greek-Egyptian girlfriend. OMG she was a stunner a friend asked me if I wanted to sell her. 

The other ethnic mix I have found to be very exotic was French-Vietnamese.


----------



## MikeDT

Chinese ladies for me. 

To quote the Stevie Wonder song, Isn't she lovely??


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

I have seen women of every race I found atractive so took all the options except "I don't like women", but my big weakness is for Irish women. Though I admit they have a fair share of hippocrocapigs too. Not miss Corr pictured here though.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Indeed.... the atypical Irish girl is nothing like its perceived stereotype... you know - the red hair, fair skinned & lightly freckled look. 

For example.... look at this girl.... 



She's a Miss World winner from a few years back and from Dublin.... Not the stereotype at all. 

In all my travels the most amazing looking female population came from Hungary. Let me explain. Perhaps one out of every 100 girls were not that attractive at all but the other 99 were stunning. Marry that with the complete opposite for men and one was onto a winner.

Seriously, the men were mutants but the women unreal. Go figure.

But for me - it transcends ethnicity and national stereotype. 

That said, I'm married to a natural blond haired, light skinned Irish girl. A bit like me, really. 

Must be a throwback to the Vikings.


----------



## Howard

camorristi said:


> I'm sure they do specially on the east coast, but not in this part of the country, over here there's a lot of German and Polish girls who look like this:
> 
> I'm currently going out with a Spanish girl but that's only cuz I live on a university campus. By the way, I think the most beautiful girls in the country are found on the East Coast and New England.


Wow,those are some hot looking women.


----------



## Howard

VictorRomeo said:


> Indeed.... the atypical Irish girl is nothing like its perceived stereotype... you know - the red hair, fair skinned & lightly freckled look.
> 
> For example.... look at this girl....
> 
> She's a Miss World winner from a few years back and from Dublin.... Not the stereotype at all.
> 
> In all my travels the most amazing looking female population came from Hungary. Let me explain. Perhaps one out of every 100 girls were not that attractive at all but the other 99 were stunning. Marry that with the complete opposite for men and one was onto a winner.
> 
> Seriously, the men were mutants but the women unreal. Go figure.
> 
> But for me - it transcends ethnicity and national stereotype.
> 
> That said, I'm married to a natural blond haired, light skinned Irish girl. A bit like me, really.
> 
> Must be a throwback to the Vikings.


Wow,what a woman.


----------



## eagle2250

The most beautiful woman I've encountered in my life is my wife (good gosh, I hope she reads this! ). I said that thirty-eight years ago, when we first met, and I repeat it today! As for where she might fit in this poll, she is of Polish descent.


----------



## camorristi

VictorRomeo said:


> Indeed.... the atypical Irish girl is nothing like its perceived stereotype... you know - the red hair, fair skinned & lightly freckled look.
> 
> For example.... look at this girl....
> 
> She's a Miss World winner from a few years back and from Dublin.... Not the stereotype at all.
> 
> In all my travels the most amazing looking female population came from Hungary. Let me explain. Perhaps one out of every 100 girls were not that attractive at all but the other 99 were stunning. Marry that with the complete opposite for men and one was onto a winner.
> 
> Seriously, the men were mutants but the women unreal. Go figure.
> 
> But for me - it transcends ethnicity and national stereotype.
> 
> That said, I'm married to a natural blond haired, light skinned Irish girl. A bit like me, really.
> 
> Must be a throwback to the Vikings.


She has something in her teeth :icon_smile_big:. I can't believe she's Irish, she looks Italian or Romanian.


----------



## camorristi

Howard said:


> Wow,those are some hot looking women.


The on the right is, I don't know about the other one.


----------



## camorristi

MikeDT said:


> Chinese ladies for me.
> 
> To quote the Stevie Wonder song, Isn't she lovely??


Where the hell is she sitting, is that a steep edge behind her


----------



## camorristi

eagle2250 said:


> The most beautiful woman I've encountered in my life is my wife (good gosh, I hope she reads this! ). I said that thirty-eight years ago, when we first met, and I repeat it today! As for where she might fit in this poll, she is of Polish descent.


I had a Polish girlfriend from IN who thought I was a gang member, she was really scared of me for some reason. But hey, fear lasts longer than love :devil:. She looked exactly like Uma Thurman but bigger eyes and curves :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## JJR512

VictorRomeo said:


> Indeed.... the atypical Irish girl is nothing like its perceived stereotype... you know - the red hair, fair skinned & lightly freckled look.
> 
> For example.... look at this girl....
> 
> She's a Miss World winner from a few years back and from Dublin.... Not the stereotype at all.
> 
> In all my travels the most amazing looking female population came from Hungary. Let me explain. Perhaps one out of every 100 girls were not that attractive at all but the other 99 were stunning. Marry that with the complete opposite for men and one was onto a winner.
> 
> Seriously, the men were mutants but the women unreal. Go figure.
> 
> But for me - it transcends ethnicity and national stereotype.
> 
> That said, I'm married to a natural blond haired, light skinned Irish girl. A bit like me, really.
> 
> Must be a throwback to the Vikings.


In my opinion, this is probably the most UNattractive woman posted in this thread yet. I do NOT like the glamor look at all. If she were to change into jeans and a t-shirt, get rid of all the makeup, and pull her hair into a pony tail, _maybe_ I might get a bit more interested.

This reminds me of Anna Nicole Smith. In all her publicity photos, public appearances, videos, etc., I thought she was ugly. There were a few photos circulated of her, though, of the "behind the scenes" type, when she wasn't wearing any makeup and hadn't tried to make her hair look fancy; in these photos, she seemed beautiful. Never was a big fan of the breasts-too-huge-for-the-frame look, though (especially fake ones).


----------



## camorristi

JJR512 said:


> Never was a big fan of the breasts-too-huge-for-the-frame look, though (especially fake ones).


Seconded :aportnoy:. Plus, she has something in her teeth lol.


----------



## camorristi

and here she is, god's gift to the human race, the one and only Christina Hendricks:


----------



## JJR512

camorristi said:


> and here she is, god's gift to the human race, the one and only Christina Hendricks:


Eh...If she came to me and said she wanted to have some fun, I'd probably say, "Sure, why not." But I wouldn't go after her.

Ms. Hendricks appears to have a slightly plus-size hourglass body. I prefer, ideally, an athletic/hourglass hybrid, with more emphasis and importance placed (in my taste) on the "fit" part of that equation.


----------



## camorristi

JJR512 said:


> Eh...If she came to me and said she wanted to have some fun, I'd probably say, "Sure, why not." But I wouldn't go after her.
> 
> Ms. Hendricks appears to have a slightly plus-size hourglass body. I prefer, ideally, an athletic/hourglass hybrid, with more emphasis and importance placed (in my taste) on the "fit" part of that equation.


Well don't they all fit like a glove :teacha:


----------



## Jovan

We've been through this conversation about Ms. Hendricks before.


----------



## JJR512

camorristi said:


> Well don't they all fit like a glove :teacha:


...I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Wildblue

Okay, when I say Irish, perhaps I DO mean more of the stereotype than the actual typical. 



camorristi said:


> I was never really into white girls, and by white I don't mean Caucasian I mean the personality type.


Now THAT's funny. If by "white personality type" you mean fake, superficial, stuck-up, self-absorbed, or afraid to break out of what society tells them to dress/act like, then yes, I agree. (of course, you could really say that about people of any ethnicity that refuse to break the mold)

Oh yeah.

You know, in general, I'll say that one of the most attractive things to me is "the girl next door" look and attitude. I'm definitely more of a Maryann than a Ginger kind of guy.


----------



## camorristi

Wildblue said:


> Okay, when I say Irish, perhaps I DO mean more of the stereotype than the actual typical.
> *
> 
> Now THAT's funny. If by "white personality type" you mean fake, superficial, stuck-up, self-absorbed, or afraid to break out of what society tells them to dress/act like, then yes, I agree. (of course, you could really say that about people of any ethnicity that refuse to break the mold)*
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> You know, in general, I'll say that one of the most attractive things to me is "the girl next door" look and attitude. I'm definitely more of a Maryann than a Ginger kind of guy.


Exactly


----------



## camorristi

Ukranian PM:


----------



## Pentheos

camorristi said:


> and here she is, god's gift to the human race, the one and only Christina Hendricks:


I thought, in another thread, we covered the fact that CH is a trussed and stuffed trough eater?


----------



## camorristi

Pentheos said:


> I thought, in another thread, we covered the fact that CH is a trussed and stuffed trough eater?


Well, this thread is about her English ethnicity and how it relates to her beauty. Didn't you read the title?! :icon_scratch: This is where we talk about beautiful women based on their race.


----------



## Pentheos

camorristi said:


> Well, this thread is about her English ethnicity and how it relates to her beauty. Didn't you read the title?! :icon_scratch: This is where we talk about beautiful women based on their race.


You called CH "god's gift to the human race" which would seem to transcend "her English ethnicity."

I just tire of people saying that CH is a "natural" beauty---for god's sake, Jim, she wears a corset and has implants! (Oh, and she's fat.)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

camorristi said:


> Didn't you read the title?! :icon_scratch: This is where we talk about beautiful women based on their race.


Yes, but you haven't listed races. You've listed nationalities and geo-regions. Race/ethnicity and nationality are not the same thing at all. Not even close. A black Irishwoman, a white Irishwoman and an Oriental Irishwoman can all be Irish citizenship and by nationality if they want, but they come from three different races, three different ethnic groups.

Citizenship is a political construct (i.e. I am an Irish citizen -official, I hold an Irish passport). Nationality is both a political and a personal construct. (i.e. I am Irish AND British) Ethnicity is something you are born with and can never be changed (I am White).


----------



## camorristi

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Yes, but you haven't listed races. You've listed nationalities and geo-regions. Race/ethnicity and nationality are not the same thing at all. Not even close. A black Irishwoman, a white Irishwoman and an Oriental Irishwoman can all be Irish citizenship and by nationality if they want, but they come from three different races, three different ethnic groups.
> 
> Citizenship is a political construct (i.e. I am an Irish citizen -official, I hold an Irish passport). Nationality is both a political and a personal construct. (i.e. I am Irish AND British) Ethnicity is something you are born with and can never be changed (I am White).


Technically, you're right. But, this is thread is for fun and it's not supposed to make much sense, I'm not collecting demographic data for the government you know :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Howard

camorristi said:


> The on the right is, I don't know about the other one.


Are they dating anyone at the moment?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wildblue said:


> You know, in general, I'll say that one of the most attractive things to me is "the girl next door" look and attitude. I'm definitely more of a Maryann than a Ginger kind of guy.


I too prefer uncharted territory to driven snow!!


----------



## camorristi

Howard said:


> Are they dating anyone at the moment?


I'm dating a Spanish int. student..why what does it mean


----------



## JJR512

camorristi said:


> I'm dating a Spanish int. student..why what does it mean


It doesn't mean anything. He didn't ask if _you_ were dating anyone; he asked if _they_ were dating anyone, "they" referring to these two:

Just a recap: You posted the photo as an example of what you _don't_ like; Howard said they were hot; you said maybe the one on the right is; and now Howard is wondering if they (the two girls in the photo) are dating anyone.


----------



## sowilson

Well, my list would be

1) Burmese, northern Thai (e.g. Chang Mai - the old Lana Thai Kingdom
2) North Korea (and N Korea/Russian mix is awesome)
3) Eastern Europe/Russian/Ukrain
4) Brazilian
5) Latin (Columbia especialy)
6) Northern Europe tied w/ SW Asian (India, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Nepal, etc)
5) Mediteranean/Mesopotamia/Persian (Baltic states, Italy, Greece, Lebanon, Iran, Iraq, etc.)

Of course there are fine examples from everywhere and some lovely mixed ladies.


----------



## Wildblue

camorristi said:


> Ukranian PM:


They made Princess Leia the PM of Ukraine???



Pentheos said:


> You called CH "god's gift to the human race" which would seem to transcend "her English ethnicity."
> 
> I just tire of people saying that CH is a "natural" beauty---for god's sake, Jim, she wears a corset and has implants! (Oh, and she's fat.)


Huh... well, I don't have a problem with a corset on any woman. That curvy look is quite nice. As for implants, I thought that CH was all natural, from what I've read.


----------



## Pentheos

Wildblue said:


> Huh... well, I don't have a problem with a corset on any woman. That curvy look is quite nice. As for implants, I thought that CH was all natural, from what I've read.


Perhaps you've never seen breasts in real life, but they don't look like that in the wild.

Also, she colors her hair.

Fake trifecta in play.


----------



## camorristi

Well, I too think her breasts are enhanced, you can tell by looking at the cleavage and the where the upper margins start lol. But as far as hair color goes, who cares. I don't really care if she's enhanced her body, she looks natural. When meeting someone I'm not gonna ask her for her medical charts since birth. What you see is what you get.


----------



## camorristi

JJR512 said:


> It doesn't mean anything. He didn't ask if _you_ were dating anyone; he asked if _they_ were dating anyone, "they" referring to these two:
> 
> Just a recap: You posted the photo as an example of what you _don't_ like; Howard said they were hot; you said maybe the one on the right is; and now Howard is wondering if they (the two girls in the photo) are dating anyone.


gotcha..yeah I misread his post


----------



## camorristi

Wildblue said:


> They made Princess Leia the PM of Ukraine???


 I didn't know Ukrainian girls had such fine hips, the ones I know are on the skinny/slender side. Also, note her natural hourglass figure.












​


----------



## Howard

camorristi said:


> I'm dating a Spanish int. student..why what does it mean


I'm available.


----------



## Howard

JJR512 said:


> It doesn't mean anything. He didn't ask if _you_ were dating anyone; he asked if _they_ were dating anyone, "they" referring to these two:
> 
> Just a recap: You posted the photo as an example of what you _don't_ like; Howard said they were hot; you said maybe the one on the right is; and now Howard is wondering if they (the two girls in the photo) are dating anyone.


Thanks JJ for clarifying.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*You Are A Lucky Man!*

She along with Catherine Deneuve are my two all time favorite beauties.

Alternately, we hope you bear no resemlance to Prince Rainier in his later days!



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Other, specify: Scandinavian women. Especially the Swedes, Norwegians and Icelanders have very beautiful features. My wife looks like Grace Kelly.


----------



## camorristi

oldschoolprep said:


> She along with Catherine Deneuve are my two all time favorite beauties.
> 
> Alternately, we hope you bear no resemlance to Prince Rainier in his later days!


The look on her face says "I'm very caring"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

This thread is starting to sound like a load of virgin boys discussing women as fantasy objects! 

Will all the real men please put their hands up!


----------



## camorristi

Earl of Ormonde said:


> This thread is starting to sound like a load of virgin boys discussing women as fantasy objects!
> 
> Will all the real men please put their hands up!


 :icon_cheers:

(typing discretely so I don't wake up the object sleeping next to me)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

camorristi said:


> :icon_cheers:
> 
> (typing discretely so I don't wake up the object sleeping next to me)


LOL!!! Good one!


----------



## Jovan

What, no love for virgins? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## lovemeparis

*I'm the most beautiful woman... to me, of course.*

And I don't like women...:tongue2::tongue2::tongue2:


----------



## camorristi

Jovan said:


> What, no love for virgins? :icon_smile_big:


That was the most annoying and not funny movie I have ever seen. That guys made all virgins look so bad lol.


----------



## camorristi

lovemeparis said:


> And I don't like women...:tongue2::tongue2::tongue2:


Then vote "I don't like women"


----------



## lovemeparis

*OK*

I voted... happy now.ic12337:


----------



## camorristi

lovemeparis said:


> I voted... happy now.ic12337:


It's not about my happniess, it's about practicing your rights as an American. Don't forget all the people who've died just so you can vote today :cool2:!

By the way, this thread has reached its expiration date I guess. I'm out to talk about women and cars with someone else :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Howard

Earl of Ormonde said:


> This thread is starting to sound like a load of virgin boys discussing women as fantasy objects!
> 
> Will all the real men please put their hands up!


*hands up*.


----------



## Howard

lovemeparis said:


> And I don't like women...:tongue2::tongue2::tongue2:


no one said you went THAT way.


----------



## Scoundrel

Latinas/Hispanics > Eastern Europeans > everyone else


----------



## Howard

Chinese/Japanese


----------



## Jovan

camorristi said:


> That was the most annoying and not funny movie I have ever seen. That guys made all virgins look so bad lol.


It's a _comedy_ movie. Of course not all virgins act like that.


----------



## camorristi

Howard said:


> Chinese/Japanese


Not only can they cook, they're good drivers too :devil:!


----------



## camorristi

According to the poll I guess Latinas get the most votes. I'll have to say, there are beautiful women of every race.


----------



## Howard

camorristi said:


> Not only can they cook, they're good drivers too :devil:!


and they make great sex partners too.


----------



## turban1

Indians say that heaven for an Indian is a Japanese salary, an American house and an Indian wife, while hell is an Indian salary, a Japanese house and...


----------



## Howard

turban1 said:


> Indians say that heaven for an Indian is a Japanese salary, an American house and an Indian wife, while hell is an Indian salary, a Japanese house and...


I don't know.


----------



## Howard

Hot Italian Women


----------



## camorristi

Howard said:


> and they make great sex partners too.


Thank you for the information Howard :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Howard

camorristi said:


> Thank you for the information Howard :icon_smile_wink:.


Oh you're very welcome Camorristi.


----------



## Sir Walter

Have you ever seen a beautiful woman of Eskimo decent?


----------



## JJR512

Sir Walter said:


> Have you ever seen a beautiful woman of Eskimo decent?


I've never seen _any_ woman of Eskimo descent.


----------



## Howard

here's one sexy eskimo broad.


----------



## kwitie

Earl of Ormonde said:


> BUT, your list isn't by ethnicity, it's by a mix of nationalities and regions, you'vem issed the African and Arabic women. When I was a police officer the six Identity Codes (IC) covered the six main ethnic groups
> 
> IC1 = White
> IC2 = Mediterranean (Dark skinned European, also covers non-Arabic middle eastern)
> IC3 = Black (Afro-Caribbean)
> IC4 = South Asian (Indian, Nepalese, Maldivian, Sri Lankan, Bangladeshi etc.)
> IC5 = Oriental (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)
> IC6 = Arabic, Egyptian or Maghreb
> IC0 = Origin unknown


We have IC7 for Unknown.... however ask most UK based Plod and they will tell you Gingers...


----------

